#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Firmeware para ONU Fiberhome (ChinaUnicom)

## cleicimar

Bom dia a todos.
Estou com algumas ONU's Fiberhome/ChinaUnicom com as seguintes especificações:

Software
RP0509

Hardware
HX-2.134.318A8G



Gostaria de saber se algum dos colegas tem informações se há firmware atualizada para o modelo.
Estou com algumas que depois de algum tempo ligadas começam a apresentar aumento na latência e até perca de pacote.
Já descartei problemas com instalação nos clientes, pois substituindo o referido equipamento pelo modelo da Tp-ink (TX-6610), não tenho problemas. Por isso acredito que seja algo relacionado a firmware.

Qualquer informação já será de grande utilidade.
Desde já, muito obrigado a todos!

----------


## evandromac

Olá, amigo.

Também estou à procura do firmware atualizado pra esse final A8G assim como você. Fiz inclusive um desabafo sobre o assunto. Você comprou essas bombas onde ? Flytec?

----------


## cleicimar

> Olá, amigo.
> 
> Também estou à procura do firmware atualizado pra esse final A8G assim como você. Fiz inclusive um desabafo sobre o assunto. Você comprou essas bombas onde ? Flytec?


Comprei de um distribuidor aqui do Brasil mesmo. Infelizmente é uma situação bem chata, porque acabam te prometendo uma coisa e depois vem totalmente diferente. O lado bom é que com isso acabamos filtrando nossos fornecedores. Isso faz parte. 
Qualquer novidade eu publico aqui.

----------


## evandromac

> Comprei de um distribuidor aqui do Brasil mesmo. Infelizmente é uma situação bem chata, porque acabam te prometendo uma coisa e depois vem totalmente diferente. O lado bom é que com isso acabamos filtrando nossos fornecedores. Isso faz parte. 
> Qualquer novidade eu publico aqui.


Beleza, eu também.

----------


## evandromac

> Comprei de um distribuidor aqui do Brasil mesmo. Infelizmente é uma situação bem chata, porque acabam te prometendo uma coisa e depois vem totalmente diferente. O lado bom é que com isso acabamos filtrando nossos fornecedores. Isso faz parte. 
> Qualquer novidade eu publico aqui.


Amigo, conseguiu alguma coisa ?

----------


## cleicimar

> Amigo, conseguiu alguma coisa ?


Até hoje, infelizmente não.
Por enquanto as que estão apresentando problema ou troca de PPPoE para Brigde, ou em último caso substituo o equipamento.

----------

